

Announcing iOS and Android Support - kabell
http://blog.circleci.com/announcing-ios-and-android-support/?utm_campaign=mobile-launch&utm_medium=post&utm_source=hackernews&utm_content=announce

======
falava
Does CircleCI supports only private git repos from GitHub?

I've only seen GitHub mentioned in the docs but I host my private git repos on
my own server (using this [http://gogs.io](http://gogs.io)).

If so, are there any plans for other tools like BitBucket, GitLab or any
standard git repository?

~~~
kabell
We have support for other flavors of Git on the roadmap, but for now we are
focusing on providing the best possible experience with (public and private)
GitHub repos.

~~~
mskierkowski
Would love to see the API support a POST for creating a new build and passing
in the project code (or slug url). This would enable the other git providers
(Gitlab, BitBucket, Gogs, etc) and 3rd party services/frameworks (e.g.
Factor.io) to provide the integration.

~~~
kabell
We do have an API that supports triggering builds with a POST request, passing
in custom parameters, etc. The bigger issue is that we strive for a really
rich integration between us and GitHub. For example, we support their status
API, link back to PRs/commits from our build page, etc. It's a lot more than
just triggering builds.

We do have support for other services planned, but we are focused on the
GitHub experience for now.

------
kaeawc
How are you dealing with the XCode 6 bug where iOS Simulator can't be used for
tests over SSH sessions? We're using Java Web Start with Jenkins, I've read
others using LaunchAgents with mixed success. Also, what versions of iOS
Simulator are you supporting? I looked here
([https://circleci.com/docs/configuration](https://circleci.com/docs/configuration))
in the docs, but I'm not seeing anything for iOS.

~~~
z00b
We use the LaunchAgent approach. A separate sshd that's spawned there for the
build user.

We originally tried with named pipes (a process via LaunchAgent), but it made
it much harder for our customers to modify the build command without
understanding our secret incantations.

As far as SDKs, we have 7.0, 7.1, and 8.0. Thanks for highlighting that the
docs are missing that!

~~~
RyJones
Does this require a logged in user? how does it handle multiple users per mac
(if I have multiple silos using different credentials)

~~~
viktorbenei
Yes, a LaunchAgent based solution requires a logged in user because the iOS
Simulator requires an actual GUI context. We (at Bitrise) experimented with a
lot of solution and configuration but couldn't find a solution where you don't
have to log in with the user on the GUI.

Btw you can find our solution on GitHub, might be helpful if you plan to do
something similar: [https://github.com/bitrise-io/xcodebuild-unittest-
miniserver](https://github.com/bitrise-io/xcodebuild-unittest-miniserver)

~~~
RyJones
thank you.

------
SuperDuperTango
I've been in their private beta for a week or so and this is cool, especially
with their recent revamp of their pricing.

------
yuchi
Probably this is not the right place, but do you know if it’s possible to run
completely different environments on Circle CI? I have cross-platform Titanium
SDK tests, and I’d like to run both of them in CI. That means that the machin
must be able to run both Android prjs and iOS ones.

Do you know if it’s possible?

~~~
kabell
Do you mean you need to run iOS- and Android-based tests all at once on the
same machine? You have Homebrew, sudo, etc at your fingertips in our OSX VMs,
so you should be able to setup anything you need there. If you just need to
run iOS and Android tests in separate projects, then that's very easy--we have
a lot of customers already doing that. Ping us at sayhi@circleci.com if you
have more specific questions and we will make sure you can get things working.

~~~
yuchi
Oh… that means that I’ll have to install all by myself. Android-oriented pre-
built machines look easy to work with. And I can do that with Travis already.

Thank you so much for your answer, great to talk to you directly!

~~~
kabell
To be clear, we have both Android-oriented Linux containers and iOS-oriented
OSX VMs already. Using a mix of OSX VMs and Linux containers in a single build
is also on the roadmap. Definitely reach out to us if you have any more
specific questions!

------
msoad
Does anybody has experience with Open Source repos with them? I'm using
TavisCI right now, but sometimes it takes so long to kick in a new build

~~~
kabell
Just a reminder, all OSS projects get 3 free containers on CircleCI (which
means up to 3x parallelism), and they all run in fast Linux containers (with
sudo enabled).

Full disclosure: I work for CircleCI.

------
galbra
Been testing it for the last three weeks. moved our jenkins to circleci -
saved me so much time

------
jamon51
Will there be RubyMotion iOS & Android CI support?

~~~
kabell
We should have all the pieces necessary to support it. Ping us at
sayhi@circleci.com and we'll be happy to work with you to make sure it works
smoothly.

